# Official Mantidforum Fallout 3 topic



## acerbity (Nov 19, 2008)

Who's glued to this game besides me?

Morpheus I know you must be too  

I've beaten it once as a good character, about 35 hours worth of questing and such.

Now I'm on my 2nd time as an evil character, going for sneak and melee and such. It's incredible I how little of the map I've even scratched the surface of.

I can't believe I didn't discover my pipboy flashlight until my 2nd [email protected]!!!


----------



## Frack (Nov 19, 2008)

I have this game but havent played it to much just a couple hours.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 20, 2008)

Heheh,

Yeah ive been on it a while, along with Dead Space and Call of Duty 5,

BTW i still dont think ive had a game with you yet, what xbox live games have you been playing lately?

Im in the mood for some ###### kicking XD

Currently on Fallou 3 im in that Vault 112 i think, that wierd tracqualituhasdfuasifah something, with that wierd girl that keeps asking you to do stuff, made that kid cry and now she wants me to split this couple up, is there anyway of bypassing any of that? i mean so far ive done the game with good karma and havent got bad once :lol: 

That was untill my speech with the kid failed and i had to happy slap him XD


----------



## acerbity (Nov 20, 2008)

Hehehe, I just beat Dead Space as well, that is a pretty easy play-through.

Call of Duty 5 will take me a while to warm up to, I'm too much of a CoD4 fanboy.

In Tranquility Lane you don't have to do any of the bad karma options, if you just look hard enough


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 20, 2008)

How?!

Tell me!

Dead Space is amazingly atmospheric, although ive only had a couple of proper plays on it, all the other ones ive turned it off within an hour or so in fear of completing it too soon


----------



## acerbity (Nov 20, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> How?!Tell me!
> 
> Dead Space is amazingly atmospheric, although ive only had a couple of proper plays on it, all the other ones ive turned it off within an hour or so in fear of completing it too soon


Speak to all the village people. One woman tells you that Betty has a link to the outside via the abandoned house, a la matrix.

In the abandoned house there are random objects, and each one will make a tone when interacted with. There is an order you need to hit them in to unlock the terminal, and if at any point you mess up the sequence you will hear an error tone, so with enough memory skills you can get it. There must be some hint as to the sequence somewhere but I just did it by trial and error.

And although it might not seem like the good karma thing to do, activating the Chinese invasion _is_ what you need to do for + karma


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol, is that the house with the robot in it?

I got pretty bored not knowing what to do and killed it ^^


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 20, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> I got pretty bored not knowing what to do and killed it ^^


hehehe sounds like me.. if i don't get something i go shoot things around me XD

i have seen a review of falout 3.. i might wanna buy it with the 360..

need to save up for it again.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 20, 2008)

U got a 360 now?!


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 20, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> U got a 360 now?!


nope, i need like 30 euros more than i can buy it


----------



## darkspeed (Nov 20, 2008)

To activate the chinese invasion go to the house that has a gnome right to your left as you enter the door. straight ahead is a radio a pitcher and a cinder block and to your right is a coke bottle. Then you touch them in the right order. The tone they make when you touch them makes a melody when done in the correct order. The melody is the same as the one the little brat betty whistles from time to time. Do it wrong and you will hear a buzzer sound indicating having to start over.

If you really must know the correct order without figuring it out on your own, the answer is...



Spoiler



Radio, pitcher, gnome, pitcher, concrete block, gnome, cola bottle


----------



## acerbity (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, one more forum member with an awesome taste in video games.

How far along are you?


----------



## darkspeed (Nov 20, 2008)

I was on the final quest... until I realized it was the final quest, and then I decided to hit an old save point and do things a little differently... that killed about 10 hours of gameplay. I am super good, but going for the sneaky sniper type (sneaking 100, small guns 100, sniper perk, silent running perk etc) My partner (star paladin brotherhood chick) draws attention with her uncanny inability to keep her finger off the trigger when enemys are nearby, and I go completely undetected exploding heads with my trusty hunting rifle. Once detected I rush in close and combat shotgun to the face... seems to do the trick. The only thing Ive done that gave me bad karma other than petty theft was when I let the gouls into the tower. IMO those ritzy bastards deserved it.  

If you must know all the answers and all the secrets go here:



Spoiler



http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:Fallout_3


----------



## acerbity (Nov 21, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> I was on the final quest... until I realized it was the final quest, and then I decided to hit an old save point and do things a little differently... that killed about 10 hours of gameplay. I am super good, but going for the sneaky sniper type (sneaking 100, small guns 100, sniper perk, silent running perk etc) My partner (star paladin brotherhood chick) draws attention with her uncanny inability to keep her finger off the trigger when enemys are nearby, and I go completely undetected exploding heads with my trusty hunting rifle. Once detected I rush in close and combat shotgun to the face... seems to do the trick. The only thing Ive done that gave me bad karma other than petty theft was when I let the gouls into the tower. IMO those ritzy bastards deserved it.  If you must know all the answers and all the secrets go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I did my first play through - went all good karma and got Paladin Cross (Ugh so butch). I decided to just beat the game and have my 2nd play through be my thorough fallout 3 experience.

I must say I'm amazed that in my first play through I didn't even visit Tenpenny Tower, Paradise Falls, Bigtown, Washington Monument, The Capitol Building, or Underworld, to just name a few places. I didn't even figure out how to use my flashlight (hold B until it comes on).


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never been a huge RPG fan but this looks too fun for me to pass out on.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 21, 2008)

Im not, i hate the poor animations, cheapy feeling guns, ennoying control system, and hate those stupid turn based things, but Fallout 3 is like any good first person shooter but just has the involvment and fine details of an RPG


----------



## darkspeed (Nov 21, 2008)

My favorite thing is the VATS... it IS the main RPG element to the game. I love first person shooters, but I also love how the VATS allows your shooting accuracy to be based on your character's earned experience, not on your own FPS ability, but yet when your AP is low you have to rely on yor FPS ability to survive while you build it back up. The two mesh great together.


----------

